# Εν τούτω, Νίκοι και Νίκες



## daeman (Dec 5, 2009)

Ένα νήμα από έναν Νίκο για τους Νίκους, αφιερωμένο στου Νίκ-ελ τη γιορτή.

Κείμενα, φωτογραφίες, ποιήματα, πληροφορίες, μουσικές ή και ταινίες, όλα τα καλά χωράνε εδώ, αρκεί να είναι για Νίκους, από Νίκους ή με Νίκους. Και _*Νίκες*_, φυσικά· χωρίς αυτές δεν γίνεται!

Κεράσματα σε όλους σας,
νιές και ντεληκανήδες,
που ξημερώνει Κυριακή
γιορτή για Νικολήδες







_Χρόνια πολλά, συνονόματοι!_​


----------



## tuna (Dec 5, 2009)

Στο Νίκο, whose oyster is the word.
Σίγουρα θα λάβεις πολλές πρωτότυπες ευχές για τη γιορτή σου - τόσα ευφάνταστα αγόρια και κορίτσια μαζεμένα εδώ. Αφού, λοιπόν, θα είναι δύσκολο να πρωτοτυπήσω, τουλάχιστον ας είμαι η πρώτη που θα σου ευχηθώ (κλέβοντας, όπως βλέπεις, το ρολόι, γιατί ο Ζάζουλας καραδοκεί...) Χρόνια πολλά, ευτυχισμένα!


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 6, 2009)

Στο Νίκελ και τον δαεμάνο και σε όλους τους Νίκους που τυχόν βρίσκονται κρυμμένοι εδώ μέσα, ευχές από καρδίας και από μένα για τη γιορτή σας από ένα μεταφραστή που έχει ακόμα δύο σελίδες για να πει ότι τελείωσε η μέρα του... 

Να 'στε καλά πάνω απ' όλα!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 6, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά σε όλους τους Νικόλαους και τις Νικολέττες, αλλά κυρίως στους δικούς μας Νίκους: στον nickel, τον sarant και τον daeman!

Και, μέρα που 'ναι, ελπίζω να μην με μπανάρει ο Νίκελ που θα αποκαλύψω δημοσίως κατ' αποκλειστικότητα ορισμένες από τις φάσεις στα παρασκήνια της Λεξιλογίας, έτσι κύριε Αρχιλεξιλογιστά μας;





Εδώ βλέπουμε τον Νίκελ να τον βρίσκουν το πρωί να τον έχει πάρει ο ύπνος πάνω από το πληκτρολόγιό του, έπειτα από μια ολονυχτία κατά την οποία ανέβαζε εξόχως χρήσιμα σημειώματα στο φόρουμ:





Εδώ βλέπουμε τον Νίκελ να εξηγεί παθιασμένα και με άκρως επιστημονικό τρόπο (με ανυσματικά διαγράμματα και όλα τα καλά) τη φενάκη της αντιστρεψιμότητας:





Εδώ βλέπουμε τον Νίκελ να προγκάει τον συνεορτάζοντα Δαεμάνο, επειδή δεν λέει να κόψει το κάπνισμα:





Εδώ τον βλέπουμε να μου πετάει έναν ανανά σε κάποιον που υποστήριζε ότι η ελληνική γλώσσα έχει πέντε εκατομμύρια λέξεις:





Και τέλος εδώ* βλέπουμε τον Νίκελ εν μέσω φίλων (ο υποφαινόμενος είμαι ο θαλάσσιος ελέφαντας στο κέντρο, για όσους δεν με κατάλαβαν με την πρώτη):




*Παράκληση προς τους μοντ: Μην κάνετε resize στην εικόνα, να μην χαθεί η λεπτομέρεια της χαριτωμενιάς μου. 

Χρόνια πολλά και πάλι!


----------



## SBE (Dec 6, 2009)

Ζαζ, αποκαλύψε κι άλλες τέτοιες φάσεις, εγω τις απολαμβάνω!!!
Α, και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους εορτάζοντες.


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2009)

Ξεκινώ με έναν από τους αγαπημένους μου Νίκους, τον Νίκο Ξυλούρη, σε μια έξοχη ερμηνεία ενός μαγευτικού τραγουδιού:

_Ήτανε μια φορά_ - Νίκος Ξυλούρης


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2009)

Στο φόρουμ, αν δεν ξέρετε,
είναι πολλοί οι Νίκοι
καθένας μας τους εύχεται
κάθε χαρά και νίκη.

Στου Αι-Νικόλα οι ευχές
που λέμε στα λιμάνια
δεν μένουν στις ακρογιαλιές
φτάνουνε στα ουράνια

Στο Νίκελ τον οργανωτή
των λίγγρειων των κάστρων
μία ολόθερμη ευχή:
τον ουρανό μετ’ άστρων

Στο sarant-άκο, το γνωστό
και φίλο δεκαετίες
να βρίσκει πάντα το σωστό
σε λέξεων ιστορίες

ΤΕΒΕοφάγε Νικολή
μεταφραστή και αγρότη
μακριά απ' της πόλης τη βουή
να ζήσεις μες στη νιότη

Στο Νίκο το Δαιμάνιο
της μουσικής αρχείο
και καπνιστή αρειμάνιο
πολύχρονο το βίο

Απ' άλλους φίλους που 'χω εδώ
ποτέ δεν κογιονάρω
και εύχομαι κάθε καλό
στο Νίκο ποπολάρο

Σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους
Νίκους και Νικολέτες
σκοτούρες να μην έχουνε,
εύχομαι χαρές σκέτες


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2009)

Συνεχίζω μ' έναν άλλο από τους αγαπημένους μου Νίκους, τον Νικ Κέιβ:



 
_Into My Arms_ - Nick Cave




 
Και μια σύμπτωση με τον αδερφό τού αποπάνω. ​


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2009)

Δόχτορα, άριστος θαρρώ
θα γίνεις ριμαδόρος,
μόνο να γράφεις συνετά
για να σε βάνει ο χώρος. ;)
Όλους τους ξεφανέρωσες
σ' Ανατολή και Δύση,
πρόσεξε να μην τσατdιστούν
και ξεκινήσουν μίση. 
Ο Νίκελ τώρα σιωπηλός
κοιτάζει την οθόνη:
"Φτου! Μοντ εδά που τσι 'καμα
κανένας δε γλιτώνει..."


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2009)

_Εγώ δεν είμαι ποιητής_ - Νίκος Παπάζογλου




 
​


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2009)

_Messin' With The Kid_ - Junior Wells, *Nick "the Greek" Gravenites*, Michael Bloomfield


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2009)

_...
Tarab_ (Nicky Skopelitis, Bill Laswell, Jah Wobble) - Ekstasis​





Δυστυχώς, το βίντεο είναι μισερό.
Μας συγχωρείτε για τη διακοπή. 




Μπιιιιιπ...​


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 6, 2009)

*Για τους Νίκους μας που γιορτάζουν σήμερα:
Έψαχνα να βρω κάτι έξυπνο, χαριτωμένο και πολύχρωμο να σας αφιερώσω, 
αλλά δεν μου άρεσε τίποτα. 
Γι' αυτό αποφάσισα να σας πω πολύ απλά ότι σας αγαπώ όλους, 
ότι η καθημερινή σας παρουσία στη ζωή μου 
την έχει κάνει πιο πλούσια και πιο γεμάτη. 
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους και σας εύχομαι 
να είστε για πάρα πολλά χρόνια υγιείς και δημιουργικοί!​**Χ Ρ Ο Ν Ι Α..Π Ο Λ Λ Α !*​


----------



## Aurelia (Dec 6, 2009)

Με τη Νίκη!

Δεν θα ευχηθώ χρόνια πολλά...και τα εφέ δεν έχουν να προσθέσουν κάτι.
Εύχομαι ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΝΙΚΗ! Και τελική ήττα.
Ακόμα δεν σφύριξε τέλος...

Νίκη εντός, ατομικά και πανανθρώπινα, νίκη στην ανάγκη να θυμηθούμε ποιοι είμαστε κι όχι να γίνουμε κάτι που δεν είμαστε. 
Ωραία γιορτή! Έχω πολλή χαρά!!!

Είναι για όλους μας!
Φιλάκια- ο χαμένος τα παίρνει όλα και οι χαμένες υποθέσεις δεν είναι καθόλου χαμένες! Ανάποδα γίνονται τα πράγματα στις μέρες μας.

ΥΓ: τα πρώτα βήματα μοιάζουν με τα τελευταία 
τα πιο ανύποπτα είναι και τα πιο μοιραία
της λησμονιάς τα σύνορα θα περάσουμε λαθραία


----------



## tuna (Dec 6, 2009)

Αγαπητοί daeman και sarant, εξίσου πολύτιμα μέλη της Λεξιλογίας, ολόθερμα χρόνια πολλά και σ' εσάς. Συγχωρήστε με που σας παρέλειψα, όταν βιάστηκα να ευχηθώ στον nickel, αλλά είναι που του έχω αδυναμία...


----------



## fofoka (Dec 6, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά!!! Να σας χαιρόμαστε όλους! Nickel πολύχρονος, γερός, χαρούμενος, όλα τα καλά! :) :) :)


----------



## Elsa (Dec 6, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά σε Νίκους και Νίκες! :)
Αφιερώνω κι εγώ μια Nico:


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2009)

*... και νικολοκαρτεράτε*

Γράφετε εσείς. Θα περάσουμε αργότερα με τις επίσημες ευχαριστίες μας, ξυρισμένοι, με τα καλά μας.


----------



## JimAdams (Dec 6, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά στους Νίκους του site κι εκ μέρους μου.

Αφιερώνω κάτι ελλη-Νικό!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 6, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Αποφάσισα να μεταφέρω τις ευχές προς τους Νίκους στο ξεχωριστό τους νήμα, γιατί πραγματικά τους αξίζει ξεχωριστό νήμα.


Και πολύ καλά έπραξες, Αλεξάνδρα! :) Χρόνια πολλά, λοιπόν, κι από 'δώ.

Για τον Νίκελ, του αφιέρωσα ήδη ολόκληρο λεύκωμα (όχι leucoma ) ευχών παραπάνω.

Για τον sarant: Ακούραστος κι απτόητος μια ζωή να μείνεις, κι απ' το νέο βιβλίο σου ζάπλουτος να γίνεις!

Για το daeman: Να είσαι, φίλε μου, πάντα το πιο κεφάτο και σκανταλιάρικο πνεύμα της Λεξιλογίας! :)


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 6, 2009)

Θα γίνω λίγο πεζός, αλλά γιορτάζει και αυτός που άλλαξε τον αθλητισμό της χώρας και το μπάσκετ ειδικότερα και μπορώ να πω ότι του χρωστάω την αγάπη μου για το μπάσκετ, αλλά και το ότι υποτιτλίζω με τόση ευκολία αγώνες ΝΒΑ (όπως ξέρουν μερικοί εδώ μέσα)...;)

Χρόνια πολλά στον Νίκο Γκάλη! 






Κι επειδή κάπου στη μεταφορά χάθηκαν και οι χθεσινοβραδινές ευχές μου... να ευχηθώ Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλά στον νίκελ, τον δαεμάνο και τον σαράντ, αλλά και σε όσους Νίκους και Νικολέτες είναι εδώ μέσα.


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 6, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά κι από μένα σε όλες τις εορτάζουσες και σε όλους τους εορτάζοντες. 
Πολλές ευχές για υγεία, ευτυχία και δημιουργικότητα, ιδίως στον nickel και στον daeman (ο οποίος, εκτός των άλλων, μας "έφτιαξε" και με τον αξέχαστο Ξυλούρη). Να είστε πάντα καλά, εσείς και οι άνθρωποι που αγαπάτε.

ΥΓ Εννοείται, ευχές πολλές και στον sarant (αλλά εκείνου τα χρόνια πολλά τα άφησα στο ιστολόγιό του κι εδώ παρολίγο να τον ξεχάσω).


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 6, 2009)

azimuthios said:


> Κι επειδή κάπου στη μεταφορά χάθηκαν και οι χθεσινοβραδινές ευχές μου... να ευχηθώ Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλά στον νίκελ, τον δαεμάνο και τον σαράντ, αλλά και σε όσους Νίκους και Νικολέτες είναι εδώ μέσα.


Δεν χάθηκαν, είναι στο ποστ #2.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 6, 2009)

Επειδή είστε όλοι πρωινοί τύποι και με προλάβατε, εγώ θα ευχηθώ ταπεινά και καταφρονεμένα: χρόνια πολλά και καλά στους τέσσερις συνήθεις ύποπτους και σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους!


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Χρόνια πολλά σε Νίκους και Νίκες! :)
> Αφιερώνω κι εγώ μια Nico:


 
Μπράβο, Έλσα! Δεν τη θυμήθηκα χτες την εξαίσια φωνή της· ευχαριστώ που μου τη θύμισες. :)

Κι επειδή σήμερα είναι Κυριακή, και για μένα πρωί ακόμα, το σημερινό πρόγραμμα της β' βάρδιας ξεκινά με δυο πανέμορφα κομμάτια, φίλεμα για όλους:
_Sunday Morning_ - Velvet Underground & Nico
​




_I'll Be Your Mirror_ - Velvet Underground & Nico
​



 
Ευχαριστίες το βράδυ, επισήμως, για να σας τιμήσουμε όπως πρέπει, όπως λέει ο Νίκελ...


----------



## sarant (Dec 6, 2009)

Λίγο πριν τελειώσει η γιορταστική μέρα, ευχαριστώ από βάθους καρδίας όσους ευχήθηκαν, και αντεύχομαι στους συνονόματους Νίκους!


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2009)

_Ευχαριστούμε, λοιπόν, παλικάρια, για τις ευχές, δημόσιες και μη. Να είναι όμορφες οι μέρες των γιορτών, αγκαλιά με αγαπημένους ανθρώπους._


----------



## Costas (Dec 7, 2009)

Πολλές ευχές και από μένα για υγεία και μακροημέρευση!


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ κι εγώ, εντιμότατοι καλεσμένοι στη χτεσινή γιορτή, παραφράζοντας λιγάκι την ευχή του Νίκελ: 
*Ό,τι επιθυμείτε, στην αγκαλιά σας να το βρείτε!* 
αρκεί να μην είναι τίποτε ογκώδες και απάλευτο. 

Και σας αφιερώνω αυτό το φάνκι κομμάτι του Manu Dibango (μαζί με τις άλλες θρυλικές μορφές παίζει κι εδώ ο άπαιχτος Nicky Skopelitis):_Makossa '87 (Big Blow)_ - Manu Dibango






Bass - Bootsy Collins, Robbie Shakespeare
Bata, Bells - Daniel Ponce
Electronic Drums [Simmons] - Sly Dunbar
Guitar - Bootsy Collins
Saxophone, Vocals - Manu Dibango
Piano - Herbie Hancock
Synthesizer - Bernie Worrell
Synthesizer [Fairlight] - Nicky Skopelitis
Turntables - D.St.
Producer - Bill Laswell, Manu Dibango, Material
Written & arranged by Manu Dibango​


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 9, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά στους Νίκους κι από εμένα (έστω και με καθυστέρηση)!


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2010)

Νικολάκηδες, χρόνια πολλά!




Άχτι το 'χα να ευχηθώ μια φορά πρώτος τον εαυτό μου, όλο οι άλλοι μού το θυμίζουν. (Και τώρα άλλος μού το θύμισε, αλλά σε ιμέλι.)


----------



## Elsa (Dec 6, 2010)

Χαχαχα!  12:18, πώς και δεν πρόκανε κανένας;
Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους Νίκους του φόρουμ! :)


----------



## anef (Dec 6, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2010)

Πολλές ευχές!


----------



## moutas (Dec 6, 2010)

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά στους εορτάζοντες και τις εορτάζουσες! Καλή εβδομάδα!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 6, 2010)

*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ, ΝΙΚΟΙ ΜΑΣ!!!*


----------



## Leximaniac (Dec 6, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά στους εορτάζοντες. Να σας χαιρόμαστε και να σας βασανίζουμε (πάντα με αγάπη) :)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 6, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά (_πάρα_ πολλά) και καλά (_πάρα πολύ_ καλά) στους Νίκους μας!


----------



## crystal (Dec 6, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά κι από 'μένα!


----------



## sarant (Dec 6, 2010)

Καλημέρα!
Ως Νίκος, ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές και αντεύχομαι στους συνονόματους!


----------



## psifio (Dec 6, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, Νίκοι όλοι! :)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 6, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά και πολύ πολύ καλά​είτε είστε nIcK' n' TrICky (;)), νικ-Ελ, Νίκος ο Μυθομάχος
αλλά και Νίκοι, Νικόλες, Νίκες και Νικολέτες!


----------



## JimAdams (Dec 6, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά στους Νίκους μας!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 6, 2010)

Κι από μένα χρόνια πολλά και δημιουργικά! :) :) :)


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 6, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, ευτυχισμένα και δημιουργικά στους εορτάζοντες [αδμινιστράτορες, μοδεράτορες και εξέχοντα μέλη]!!! Να είστε πάντα καλά! :):)


----------



## diceman (Dec 6, 2010)

nickel και λοιποί/λοιπές εορτάζοντες/ουσες, 

Χρόνια Πολλά!

ΥΓ: Άντε, έπιασα και τα 200 μηνύματα!


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2010)

Καλώς ήλθατε στο πάρτι του Νικελ εντ χιζ βόκαλιστς, μπακ εντ φροντ!
(Nickel and the gang will be back after this short break...)

This afternoon - Nickelback​


----------



## Porkcastle (Dec 6, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, Νίκοι και Νίκες (μα πόσοι είστε, έχασα το μέτρημα)! Να σας χαίρεστε/-όμαστε/-ονται, εντός, εκτός και επί τα αυτά της Λεξιλογίας... :)


----------



## pidyo (Dec 6, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά nickel και λοιποί Νίκοι, Νίκες, Νικολήδες, Νικόλαοι, Νικολέτες και δε συμμαζεύεται.


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2010)

(Put another _nickel_ in) Music, music, music - Etienne Paree, The Sensations, Teresa Brewer ;)





​


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2010)

Half a boy and half a man - Nick Lowe​



 
Cracking Up / Raging Eyes​


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Elsa (Dec 6, 2010)

...and now for something completely different! 





Συγγνώμη, Δαιμάνιε, σε γείωσα...


----------



## Costas (Dec 6, 2010)

Και στο τέλος της ημέρας ενός λεπτού σιγή για το παιδί που χάθηκε τόσο αναίτια τέτοια χρονιάρα μέρα, πριν από δύο χρόνια.


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2011)

Νικόλαοι και Νικολέτες, απαξάπασες και απαξάπαντες, χρόνια πολλά! Με υγεία, με κέφι, με κουράγιο...


----------



## sarant (Dec 6, 2011)

Και είμαστε και πολλοί, ζωή να'χουμε! Χρόνια πολλά σε συνεορτάζουσες και συνεορτάζοντες ;)


----------



## Costas (Dec 6, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους πολλούς Νίκους της Λεξιλογίας!


----------



## Elsa (Dec 6, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά, σε όλες και όλους... κεφάτα, αισιόδοξα και αγωνιστικά! :)


----------



## Earion (Dec 6, 2011)

Πολλές ευχές από καρδιάς για όλους τους εορτάζοντες και εορτάζουσες. Χαμόγελο και καλή διάθεση, ένα λουλουδάκι και μια ρακή στην υγειά σας!


----------



## stathis (Dec 6, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα!


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 6, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά, Νικολήδες και Νικολέτες! Και πάντα με χαμόγελο...


----------



## Palavra (Dec 6, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά, στους 4 Νίκους της Λεξιλογίας, και σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους εορτάζοντες και εορτάζουσες!


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 6, 2011)

:)Χρόνια πάρα πολλά κι εξαιρετικά ευτυχισμένα και δημιουργικά σε Nickel, Sarant, σύντεκνο μοδεράτορα κι όλους τους εορτάζοντες και όλες τις εορτάζουσες της Λεξιλογίας!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστούμε όλους για τις ευχές σας, αντευχόμαστε υγεία και γερές αντοχές και, παρά την κρίση, ένα λικεράκι και μια σοκολατίτσα θα τα βγάλουμε.


----------



## fourioti (Dec 6, 2011)

Βonsai-Birmingham Botanical Gardens

Στους εορτάζοντες του φόρουμ εύχομαι υγεία.
Στον αγαπητό Νίκο Λ. μακροζωία και αέναη ευρηματικότητα.


----------



## crystal (Dec 6, 2011)

Πολλές ευχές κι από μένα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2011)

Krampus

Krampus is a mythical creature recognized in Alpine countries. According to legend, Krampus accompanies St. Nicholas during the Christmas season, warning and punishing bad children, in contrast to St. Nicholas, who gives gifts to good children.

In the Alpine regions, Krampus is represented by a demon-like creature. Traditionally young men dress up as the Krampus in Austria, southern Bavaria and South Tyrol during the first week of December, particularly on the evening of 5 December, and roam the streets frightening children with rusty chains and bells.

In the aftermath of the 1934 Austrian Civil War, the Krampus tradition was prohibited by the Dollfuss regime under the the Fatherland Front (Vaterländische Front) and the Christian Social Party but the tradition returned after the end of World War II.

Οι άγριες φωτό, στο βικιάρθρο. Εδώ, κατευθείαν από τις τσέπες μικρών και μεγάλων:






Όπως βλέπετε επίσης, ο άγιος είναι Νικόλαος, επίσκοπος, όχι Santa Claus αμερικάνικος...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 6, 2011)

Ολόθερμες ευχές για τη γιορτή των Νίκων της Λεξιλογίας!


----------



## paraskevi (Dec 6, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά!!! Να σας χαιρόμαστε!


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2011)

Πάντως, σε ιμέλι κάποια φίλη άρχισε σωστά τις ευχές της: «Να είσαι πάντα γερός, αδύνατος...». Καλό και το «δυνατός», αλλά να μην ξεχνάμε και το «αδύνατος».


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2011)

Καλημέρα!

Το πρώτο πράγμα που διάβασα σήμερα, η μαντινάδα που μου 'πεψε ένας φίλος:
Χρόνια πολλά δε θα σου πω μην και κακογεράσεις
μα όσα σου βγαίνουνε να ζεις, καλά να τα περάσεις 

Και η απάντησή μου:
Πες μου τα συ πολλά μαθές κι εγώ να τα χορτάσω
και πλια πολλά και πλια καλά κατέχω να συβάσω


Χρόνια πολλά, πολλά καλά σ' όλους τους Νικολήδες
τις Νίκες και τα μάτια σας να 'χετε, μερακλήδες


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2011)

...
Northern Sky - Nick Drake






For something bryter, a bit layter.


----------



## Aurelia (Dec 6, 2011)

Προς όλους τους αγαπητούς Νίκους της Λεξιλογίας

Νίκο μου, 
εύχομαι να νικάς στις φουρτούνες και τις μάχες της ζωής, να νικάς τους φόβους και τις αδυναμίες σου...
Να νικιέσαι μόνο απ' την αγάπη και να προχωράς με αυτήν! Χρόνια δυνατά! 

Φιλιά σε όλους :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 6, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα! :)


----------



## psifio (Dec 6, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά στους Νίκους μας! :)


----------



## JimAdams (Dec 7, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά στους Νίκους!


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Οι Νίκοι σάς ματαξαναευχαριστούμε όλους.

Ευχαριστώ και τον Ολυμπιακό για το θρίλερ που κατάφεραν να ζήσουμε, ακόμα και άνθρωποι που δεν ασχολούμαστε και πολύ με το ποδόσφαιρο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2011)

Και η γλωσσική υποσημείωση του νήματος:

Κανένας δεν είχε πρόβλημα να γράψει «οι Νίκοι», «τους Νίκους». Τι βρήκε τη Ρέα Βιτάλη και γράφει «Τα ξυλοπόδαρα των Λάκη Γαβαλά» στο ωραίο κομμάτι της στο Protagon.gr; Και στη συνέχεια: «Είχε πολλούς Λάκη». Πιο σωστοί οι σχολιαστές: «όλοι αυτοί οι Λάκηδες», «είχαμε μια Ελλάδα γεμάτη Λάκηδες».


----------



## Zazula (Dec 7, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα, έστω και με μια μέρα καθυστέρηση! Σόρι που δεν πήρα ούτε καν τηλέφωνο στους γνωστούς Νίκους, όπως κάνω συνήθως, αλλά χθες ήταν μια ιδιαζόντως περίεργη μέρα (ούτε στην ίδια τη μάνα μου δεν πρόλαβα να ευχηθώ)...


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2011)

Γείτονα, έχει μείνει σοκολατοτούρτα, να γλείφεις και μέσα από τα νύχια!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 6, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά στους Νίκους — κι ακόμη περισσότερα στους δικούς μας nickel, sarant, daeman! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2012)

Και στις Νικολέτες, βέβαια! (Έχουμε εδώ καμία);

Χρόνια πολλά στη Νικώνυμη τριάδα μας!
Χρόνια πολλά στους λοιπούς διακεκριμένους Νίκους μας, αριστοκράτες και μη!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2012)

IT is a truth universally acknowledged, that a single translators' forum in possession of a good fortune must be in want of many Nikoses. However little known the feelings or views of such a man may be on his first entering a neighbourhood, this truth is so well fixed in the minds of the surrounding families, that he is considered as the rightful property of some one or other of their readers.​

Χρόνια πολλά και από αυτό εδώ το νήμα, στους ορατούς και αόρατους Νίκους μας και τις αόρατες Νικολέτες.

Δωράκι: Νίκου Σκαλκώτα, η Τράτα


----------



## Leximaniac (Dec 6, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα!


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 6, 2012)

Χρόνια Πολλά και λεξιλογικά σε όλους τους Νίκους και Νίκες και ιδιαίτερα στους επιφανείς του φόρουμ νίκελ, δαεμάνο και σαράντ! Με τη νίκη παιδιά! :)


----------



## Eleni_B (Dec 6, 2012)

Στη μεγάλη οικογένεια των *Νίκων *της Λεξιλογίας εύχομαι χρόνια πολλά και καλά!

Κι επειδή οι Νίκοι είναι πολλοί, απολαύστε το παρακάτω βιντεάκι! Καλημέρα! :laugh:


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 6, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά, ευτυχισμένα και πολύ δημιουργικά σε Νίκελ, Sarant, Δαεμάνο και όλους τους εορτάζοντες κι εορτάζουσες!:):clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Palavra (Dec 6, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά, καλά και ευτυχισμένα σε όλους τους Νίκους και τις Νίκες, και ακόμα περισσότερα στους δικούς μας :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 6, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους Νίκους μας, τους πολύτιμους λεξιλογιστές. Να μάς ζήσετε (όχι, δεν θέλουμε στέγη και φαΐ). :)
Χρόνια καλά και δημιουργικά, πάνω απ' όλα με υγεία και διάθεση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 6, 2012)

Κι από 'δώ χρόνια πολλά στους Νίκους μας. Και οι τρεις τους είναι απίθανοι. Να ζήσετε παιδιά. Να ζήσετε, παιδιά. :):):)


Edit: αν δεν έβαζα το κόμμα, ο ένας τους θα μου πέταγε ντομάτες.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 6, 2012)

Ειδικό γλυκό για τον Νίκελ, λοιπόν!


----------



## Elsa (Dec 6, 2012)

Να σας χαιρόμαστε, Νίκοι και Νίκες του φόρουμ!


----------



## bernardina (Dec 6, 2012)

Της Λέξι ψάλλε, ω μούσα μου, την τρομερή τριάδα
Και πλέξε τα παινέματα και τις ευχές αράδα
Και βάλε το χεράκι σου ποίημα να σκαρώσω
Και να το στείλω, ω μούσα μου, προτού τα κακαρώσω

Στον Νίκελ μας τον σεβαστό, το πιο τρανό κεφάλι
Που ’χει το σπάνιο χάρισμα ειρήνη να επιβάλλει
Σ’ εμάς τους θερμοκέφαλους και τζόρες Λεξιλόγους
Κι αντί να πίπτει η ράβδος του μας πείθει με τους λόγους

Στον Δαεμάνο τον μικρό τον μικροΔαεμάνο
Που οι μουσικές του, ω μούσα μου, με κάνουν και τα χάνω
Και την ψυχή μου ευφραίνουνε, νοτίζουνε τα μάτια
Και την καρδιά μου κάνουνε σαράντα δυο κομμάτια

Τον Σαραντάκο, ω μούσα μου, το δουλευτή του λόγου
Τον άξιο τον σύντροφο του κάθε Λεξιλόγου
Βοήθα να ’ναι πάντοτε χαλκέντερος μπροστάρης
Και των λερναίων άτρομος φονιάς και μακελάρης

Μα και σε όσους κρύβονται στ’ άβαταρ και τα νικ τους
Και δίχως να το ξέρουμε τους λεν κι εκείνους Νίκους
Ας στείλω και σ’ αυτούς ευχές να ’χουν πολλά τα χρόνια
Και μεσ’ στη Λέξι ν’ αντηχούν κανάρια και αηδόνια.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 6, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά στον Νίκελ, τον Δαεμάνο, τον Κόμη και τον Sarant μας, (ξεχάσαμε κανέναν; ) και σε όλους τους Νίκους και τις Νίκες! Πολύχρονοι, παιδιά!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 6, 2012)

Και στον Κόμη χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## Palavra (Dec 6, 2012)

Μπέρνι, :clap: (Κόμη μας, χρόνια πολλά!)


----------



## MelidonisM (Dec 6, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά Σαράντη, Νίκελ, Δαεμάνε, Κόμη

άντε και του χρόνου με συνεορτάζουσα λεξιλόγα 
αν Νικολέτα σήμερα, αν όμως Νίκη έχει και εαρινή, θερινή, και φθινοπωρινή επιλογή 

9 Φεβρουαρίου
Αγίου Νικηφόρου
3 Μαρτίου 
Αγίου Κλεονίκου
16 Απριλίου 
Αγίας Νίκης 
25 Απριλίου 
Αγίας Νίκης
2 Ιουνίου 
Πατριάρχου Νικηφόρου Κων/λεως
5 Ιουνίου
Δέκα Μαρτύρων, των εν Αιγύπτω (Άγιος Νίκανδρος)
9 Οκτωβρίου 
Άγιος Ανδρόνικος
http://www.euxes.gr/name/index/Νίκη


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2012)

Τα πράγματα θα αγριέψουν όταν γίνουν και οι απαντήσεις στις μεταφραστικές ερωτήσεις υποχρεωτικά έμμετρες!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 6, 2012)

Ναι, ναι, χρόνια πολλά και στον Κόμη μας!



drsiebenmal said:


> Τα πράγματα θα αγριέψουν όταν γίνουν και οι απαντήσεις στις μεταφραστικές ερωτήσεις υποχρεωτικά έμμετρες!


Μπα, υπάρχει και επόμενο στάδιο: Η ερώτηση να προδιαγράφει και το πώς ακριβώς θα είναι οι έμμετρες απαντήσεις (πχ ενδεκασύλλαβες terza rima) και θα πρέπει να μην έχουν και καθόλου κάποιο φωνήεν (πχ το έψιλον).


----------



## crystal (Dec 6, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά σε όλους!


----------



## JimAdams (Dec 6, 2012)

Χρόνια καλά και δημιουργικά σε όλους τους Νίκους μας!


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 6, 2012)

Κι ο Κόμης είν' Νικόλας; Χρόνια σου πολλά, καλά και δημιουργικά, Κόμη. Κόμη αγέρωχη να σου στολίζει πάντα το κεφάλι. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 6, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά στους Νίκους μας! Με υγεία, κυρίως!


----------



## sarant (Dec 6, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές, αντεύχομαι στους άλλους τρεις Νίκους και όσες ή όσους γιορτάζουν και δεν το ξέρω!

Μπέρνι, υποκλίνομαι!


----------



## Elsa (Dec 6, 2012)

Α, ευχόμαστε σε δύο ταμπλό; Χρόνια πολλά κι από δω λοιπόν, σε όλους και όλες!


----------



## pidyo (Dec 6, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά στους ενθάδε Νίκους.


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2012)

Καλημέρα, καλησπέρα. Έλσα, σας έκανα όλους ένα (νικοκύρεψα). Εδώ ο Σύριζα κοντεύει να γίνει ένα, εκεί που οι άλλοι γίνονται σαν τα χωριά του κάμπου. Μπέρνι, σκίζεις. Εγώ θα το κορνιζώσω. Σε όλους τους Νίκους και τα θηλυκά από Νικ~ και όσους έχουν νικ, να είμαστε γεροί, δημιουργικοί, αγαπημένοι, γελαστοί στα δύσκολα, επιφυλακτικοί στα εύκολα, ανατρεπτικοί στα στραβά, και, πού θα πάει, θα μάθω να γράφω και μαντινάδες.


----------



## VickyN (Dec 6, 2012)

Πολύχρονοι να είστε όλοι!


----------



## paraskevi (Dec 6, 2012)

Πολλές-πολλές ευχές και από μένα!!!!


----------



## Themis (Dec 6, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά Νίκοι ανίκητοι! (Πώς λέμε Χρήστος άχρηστος; Απολύτως καμία σχέση).
Είδες τι έκανες, Μπέρνι; Λίγο μέτρο πια! Η άμετρη ομορφιά των στίχων σου τείνει να οδηγήσει σε υποχρεωτικά έμμετρες απαντήσεις. Τι θα σκέφτεται για σένα ο dharvatis;


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2012)

Χαράμι πήγε η κομματούρτα. Έπρεπε να κρατήσω μερικά κομμάτια να τα μοιράσω, ο μονοφαγάς... Με πρόδωσαν, δικοί μου άνθρωποι.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 6, 2012)

Themis said:


> Είδες τι έκανες, Μπέρνι; Λίγο μέτρο πια! Τι θα σκέφτεται για σένα ο dharvatis;



Άσε κάτω τον Χαρβάτη
σου 'χω ατομικό κομμάτι 
Κι όταν έρθει η σειρά του
θα 'χει κι αυτός τα δικά του ;)


----------



## Themis (Dec 6, 2012)

Να 'σαι καλά*,* βρε Μπέρνι*,* να απαλαίνεις τον πόνο μου. Γιατί, εδώ που τα λέμε, όλα καλά και άγια με τους Νίκους, αλλά ξέρω έναν που έχει τάσεις να γράψει στο λεξιποινικό μου μητρώο μια καθ' όλα παροδική και πλήρως αναστρέψιμη κρίση κομματοπενίας.
Δαεμάνε*,* έχουμε το "δώσε μου απονιά τη χαριστική βολή";


----------



## bernardina (Dec 6, 2012)

Ένα είναι το κόμμα και προφήτης αυτού ο Νίκελ!:laugh:
Ένας είναι ο Νίκελ και χαλάλι του το κόμμα :up:
Όχι άλλο κόμμα, πέσαμε σε κώμα :blush:
Κόμμα κόμμα τον κομό μου τον κομμίζω και κομμώ 
ας με σταματήσει κάποιος...


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2012)

Themis said:


> Να 'σαι καλά*,* βρε Μπέρνι*,* να απαλαίνεις τον πόνο μου. Γιατί, εδώ που τα λέμε, όλα καλά και άγια με τους Νίκους, αλλά ξέρω έναν που έχει τάσεις να γράψει στο λεξιποινικό μου μητρώο μια καθ' όλα παροδική και πλήρως αναστρέψιμη κρίση κομματοπενίας.
> Δαεμάνε*,* έχουμε το "δώσε μου απονιά τη χαριστική βολή";



Κομματοπενία μπορεί να έχεις, Νικοπενία δεν νομίζω. 

Έχουμε, αποφάσισε όμως πώς θα το γράφεις, κομματισμένο κλητικό (στη φτωχή καρδιά που σ' αγάπησε πολύ, δώσε μου, απονιά, τη χαριστική βολή) ή ακομμάτιστο τροπικό (στη φτωχή καρδιά που σ' αγάπησε πολύ, δώσε μ' απονιά τη χαριστική βολή, που έγραψε ο Βίρβος). Έτσι κι αλλιώς τη βολή δεν τη γλιτώνεις, από Νίκο θα το 'βρεις. ;)

Χρόνους πολλούς, χρόνους καλούς και χρόνους γλεντισμένους εύχομαι σε όλους τους Νίκους μας και τις νίκες τους και σε όλες τις Νίκες μας. :clap:

Κι από καρδιάς ευχαριστώ σας, άμετρα. :up:

Τα έμμετρα θα 'ρθουν στην ώρα τους, γιατί τώρα ριμαδορικώς έμεινα (εκτός από τις μόνιμες δαεμμονές, μ' έπιασαν ποιητικά έμμηνα, πρόσκαιρα ελπίζω)· με κόμπλαρε η Μπέρνι. 

Σταπ ιτ, γκερλ, φορ δε λαβ οβ μι, καμόν, γιου'λ μπερν ας ολ μπιφόρ Γιουλ καμζ, γιου'ρ σσσσμόκινγκ!


----------



## Palavra (Dec 6, 2012)

Themis said:


> Δαεμάνε*,* έχουμε το "δώσε μου απονιά τη χαριστική βολή";


Δαιμάνου απόντος, τσάκω: 






Μπόνους πόνος :


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Δαιμάνου απόντος, τσάκω:



Ρίλι; Ρίλι; Απών μουά; Μουαχαχά!


----------



## Palavra (Dec 6, 2012)

Εμ, είσαι και στελθ!


----------



## Zbeebz (Dec 6, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα σε όοοοοοολους τους Νίκους και τις Νικολέττες εδώ μέσα!
(και παραέξω, αλλά μη βγω τώρα κι εκτός θέματος)


----------



## Costas (Dec 6, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά στην Τρινικία και στους υπόλοιπους Νίκους και Νίκες!


----------



## Themis (Dec 7, 2012)

daeman said:


> Έτσι κι αλλιώς τη βολή δεν τη γλιτώνεις, από Νίκο θα το 'βρεις.


Τι σκληροί άνθρωποι οι εορτάζοντες Νίκοι! Σου κάνουν κριτική όταν αυτοί έχουν δίκιο κι εσύ άδικο. Μα τόση πια έλλειψη τακτ! Τουθ την έχω θτημένη θτη γωνία, να μου κάνουν κγιτική όταν θα έχουν αυτοί άδικο κι εγώ δίκιο, και τότε θα δουν πόθα απίδια βάνει ο θάκοθ. Χα!
Γμ τα κόμματά μου, γμ.


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2012)

Themis said:


> Τι σκληροί άνθρωποι οι εορτάζοντες Νίκοι! Σου κάνουν κριτική όταν αυτοί έχουν δίκιο κι εσύ άδικο. Μα τόση πια έλλειψη τακτ! Τουθ την έχω θτημένη θτη γωνία, να μου κάνουν κγιτική όταν θα έχουν αυτοί άδικο κι εγώ δίκιο, και τότε θα δουν πόθα απίδια βάνει ο θάκοθ. Χα!
> Γμ τα κόμματά μου, γμ.


Θκληδοί; Γιου έιντ θιν νάθιν γιετ! 
Ον αγαπά ο κύριος παιδεύει· ον αγαπά η κυρία παιδεύει και παιδεύει και παιδεύει...
Με ον αγαπά το παιδί παίζει, περί ον αγαπά ο δαεμάνος παίζει.
Ον που αγαπά, κατέχει και να παίζει κι όποιος τ' αγαπά (το ον), κατέχει πως δεν 'μπαίζει, άπαιχτε Θέμη!
Θουπεγ·καλεφγαντδελιθτικεκθπιαλιντόθιουθ (επίθετον επίθηθ)
Παγότι αυτόθ ο ήχοθ του είν' απαίθιοθ, φγικτόθ, θουθ
Αν δυνατά το πειθ εθύ και το βγοντοφωνάκθειθ,
το θτίγμα παλιμπαιδιδμού θίγουδα θα τ' αδπάκθειθ!

Τακτ έχομε, μα όχι σκέτο. Το συνοδεύει ένα τικ, του διορθωτή.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2012)

Ένα αφιέρωμα στους Νίκους από τη Λάιφο - μαντέψτε ποιος λεξινίκος έχει συμπεριληφθεί :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ένα αφιέρωμα στους Νίκους από τη Λάιφο



Θα μπορούσε να είναι και «Συννικία το όνειρο», αλλά προλάβαμε!

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αστές-(και-μεταφράστριες)&p=170073#post170073


----------



## Porkcastle (Dec 7, 2012)

Χρόνια σας πολλά, Νίκοι και Νίκες, να σας χαιρόμαστε!
(με μικρή χρονοκαθυστέρηση)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2013)

Επειδή είμεθα, πώς να το κάνουμε άλλωστε, το υπέρνικον φόρουμ:

*Χρόνια πολλά, Νίκοι και Νίκες!*


----------



## pidyo (Dec 6, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά στους Νικολήδες και τις Νίκες του φόρουμ.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 6, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά, καλά και ευτυχισμένα, να σας χαίρονται όσοι σας αγαπάνε και εμείς, βεβαίως βεβαίως :)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 6, 2013)

*Στους Νίκους, στις Νίκες και στις Νικολέτες τις πιο θερμές ευχές μου!*


----------



## Zazula (Dec 6, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά σε όσους κι όσες γιορτάζουν σήμερα! :)


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 6, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά, ευτυχισμένα και πολύ δημιουργικά σε όλες τις εορτάζουσες κι όλους τους εορτάζοντες! Λεξιλογιάρχη Nickel, πρωθιερέα της γλώσσας Sarant, μεγάλε μοδεράτορα Δαεμάνε κι ατρόμητε Κόμη πολύχρονοι! :) :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## crystal (Dec 6, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά, καλά και δημιουργικά κι από μένα!


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ για τις προηγούμενες ευχές. Και τις επόμενες (που θα έλεγε ο συνονόματος — χρόνια πολλά, συνονόματε). daeman, μη μου πεις ότι έχεις ακούσει κι αυτό: Nick's Song. Πολύχρονος! Στον Κόμη: Nick, cave in, let It be (punctuation intentional).


----------



## sarant (Dec 6, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές και αντεύχομαι ολόκαρδα τους συνεορτάζοντες και σε όσους έχουν δικούς τους Νίκους. Εδώ στο γραφείο έχει επέλθει μια σχετική απονικοποίηση, διότι πήραν σύνταξη καναδυό Νίκοι, αλλά στη Λέξι παραμένουμε όλοι στις επάλξεις!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 6, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά, Νίκελ και Sarant, και Δαεμάνε και Κόμη!! Χίλια καλά σας εύχομαι, υγεία και χαρά με αυτούς που αγαπάτε!! :) :) :)


----------



## Porkcastle (Dec 6, 2013)

Χρόνια σας πολλά, να σας χαιρόμαστε!


----------



## bernardina (Dec 6, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά, καλά, χαρούμενα, δημιουργικά, νικηφόρα!


----------



## VickyN (Dec 6, 2013)

Χρόνια σας πολλά και καλά!


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 6, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά, δημιουργικά και υπέροχα σε όλους τους υπέροχους Νίκους μας! :)


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 6, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους και όλες! Να είστε καλά και να χαίρεστε τη ζωή σας! :)


----------



## panadeli (Dec 6, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## SBE (Dec 6, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά.


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2013)

...
Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους Νίκους και τις Νίκες, να χαίρονται τoυς Νίκους και τις Νίκες τους, και στις νίκες τους! :)

Πρόλαβα στο τσακ, ε; Just in the Nick of time, Toni Lamarr:






Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σας,

Ο μικρός Νικόλας ​
Moi c'est Nicholas...






Μα ό,τι και να κάνετε, στο δάσος βόλτα δεν πάω!


— Le petit Nicholas c'est moi.
— C'est moi le petit Nicholas!
— Non, c'est _moi _le petit Nicholas.
— Non! Moi c'est Nicholas!
— Non, non, non, moi c'est Nicholas!


----------



## psifio (Dec 7, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2014)

Είναι γνωστό ανέκδοτο ανάμεσα στους Λεξιλόγους ότι η επωνυμία του φόρουμ προέρχεται από απλολογία. Το πραγματικό όνομα του φόρουμ είναι Νικολεξιλογία, αφού ειδικά εδώ ισχύει για τους Νίκους ό,τι λένε πως ισχύει σε αναλογία στην πραγματική ζωή για προέδρους και σκύλους: αν πετάξεις σοκολατάκι εδώ μέσα, κάποιον Νίκο θα πετύχεις.

Γι' αυτό, σήμερα ευχόμαστε χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους αγαπημένους μας Νίκους (και περιμένουμε να μας πετάξουν τα σοκολατάκια εκείνοι).


----------



## pidyo (Dec 6, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά σε όλην την α-Νίκητη αρμάδα.


----------



## Earion (Dec 6, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά και ... γλυκά!


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 6, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά για άλλη μια χρονιά! Με ελπίδα και χαρά!


----------



## Porkcastle (Dec 6, 2014)

Χρόνια σας πολλά, Νίκοι και Νίκες! Να σας χαιρόμαστε!


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2014)

Ο ένας Νίκος ευχαριστεί. Σοκολατάκια δεν μοιράζω εκεί που είστε, αλλά πάω να φάω κάποια ωραία που φυλάω στο ψυγείο. Μάκη, ευχαριστώ για το λεξιλογικό σεντόνι σου. Όπως βλέπεις, μένω απαρασάλευτα κοντά σε όμορφους ανθρώπους.


----------



## sarant (Dec 6, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ κι εγώ για τις ευχές και αντεύχομαι! Πάω και για σοκολατακια μετά :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2014)

Λέει για το όνομά μας η Wikipedia:

In 2006, Nicholas – and its variations – was the 17th most popular male name given to babies in the United States.

Από την άλλη, οι διεθνούς φήμης Νικόλαοι δεν είναι πολλοί. Μετρημένοι στα δάχτυλα — καμιά σύγκριση με Georges και Johns: Ο Νικολό ο Μακιαβέλι, ο τσάρος, ο Τσαουσέσκου, ο Νίκολας Κέιτζ, άντε και η Νικόλ Κίντμαν. :-(


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2014)

Αν μετρήσεις και τους Klaus, όμως... ;)


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> Από την άλλη, οι διεθνούς φήμης Νικόλαοι δεν είναι πολλοί. Μετρημένοι στα δάχτυλα — καμιά σύγκριση με Georges και Johns: Ο Νικολό ο Μακιαβέλι, ο τσάρος, ο Τσαουσέσκου, ο Νίκολας Κέιτζ, άντε και η Νικόλ Κίντμαν. :-(



Λίγοι Νίκοι, αλλά λύκοι.  

Και ο Νικόλας ο Σπηλιάς, εδώ στα 21 του το 1978, στo πρώτο του σινγκλ με τους Boys Next Door πριν γίνουν Birthday Party:

These Boots Are Made For Walkin' - The Boys Next Door






Start walking! Βρέχει σοκολατάκια, να προλάβουμε!


----------



## Palavra (Dec 6, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά και πολύ πολύ καλά σε όλους τους Νίκους και τις Νικολέτες, και ακόμα πιο καλά στους δικούς μας :)


----------



## VickyN (Dec 6, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά και σοκολατένια, λοιπόν.


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 6, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά, ευτυχισμένα κι εξαιρετικά δημιουργικά στην ανίκητη αρμάδα της Λεξιλογίας! :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2014)

...
Ladies and gentlemen, tonight this show is going live all around the world of San Seriffe, amazingly enough... including Arial, Baskerville, Port Clarendon, Ems, the capital Bodoni of course, all over Upper Caisse and Lower Caisse. On TV and film, so wherever you're watching, would you please all join us, all the way around the Lexiworld, in saying «Many happy returns» to us by singing this little ditty:






Η ζωή έχει στραβά
Άσχημα και θλιβερά
Κι άλλα που σε κάνουνε να βρίζεις
Αν τα βρεις μπροστά σου σκούρα
Άσ’ τη γκρίνια, τη μουρμούρα
Σφύρα κι όλα θα πάνε μια χαρά

Και
Ποτέ μην παίρνεις τη ζωή πολύ σοβαρά
Βλέπεις;
Ποτέ μην παίρνεις τη ζωή πολύ σοβαρά

Αν τα βλέπεις όλα μαύρα
Σίγουρα κάτι ξεχνάς
Να χορεύεις, να γελάς, να τραγουδάς
Αν ποτέ σου πιάσεις πάτο
Γιατί να το βάλεις κάτω;
Σφύρα κι ό,τι είναι νά ‘ρθει θέ’ να ‘ρθεί

Και ποτέ μην παίρνεις τη ζωή πολύ σοβαρά
Πολύ ωραία.
Ποτέ μην παίρνεις τη ζωή πολύ σοβαρά

Η ζωή παράλογη έξη
Θάνατος, ύστατη λέξη
Στην αυλαία υποκλίσου γελαστός
Ξέχνα πια τις αμαρτίες
Στο κοινό ευχαριστίες
Να χαρείς τις τελευταίες σου στιγμές

Μην παίρνεις και το θάνατο πολύ στα σοβαρά
Ώσπου ν’ ανασάνεις μια τελευταία φορά

Η ζωή είναι σκατά
Άμα το σκεφτείς καλά
Ζωή και θάνατος είναι κωμικά
Ένα θέαμα στημένο
Και το γέλιο ευλογημένο
Μα θυμήσου πως το θύμα είσαι εσύ

Και 
Ποτέ μην παίρνεις τη ζωή πολύ σοβαρά
Ποτέ μην παίρνεις τη ζωή πολύ σοβαρά
Αλλάζουμε κλίμακα.
Ποτέ μην παίρνεις τη ζωή πολύ σοβαρά
Ποτέ μην παίρνεις τη ζωή πολύ σοβαρά
Ποτέ μην παίρνεις τη ζωή πολύ σοβαρά
Ποτέ μην παίρνεις τη ζωή πολύ σοβαρά
Ποτέ μην παίρνεις τη ζωή πολύ σοβαρά
Ποτέ μην παίρνεις τη ζωή πολύ σοβαρά

*Ποτέ μην παίρνεις 
Τη ζωή πολύ
Σοβαρά*


Ωχ, αμάν. 
Δεν ήθελα να είμαι Ρωμαίος, τυγαννικά να πεγιογίζω εξτγεμιστές καθημεγινά όλα μου τα χγόνια. 
Δεν ήθελα να βρίσκομαι σε συναυλία για την 40ή επέτειο στο Ρόγιαλ Άλμπερτ Χολ. Όχι, όχι, όχι. Όχι.

Ήθελα να 'μουνα... ξυλοκόπος! 


[_Not the Messiah (He's a Very Naughty Boy)_, 17 Μαρτίου 2010]


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 6, 2014)

Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε το VBulletin να αποκτήσει και Like!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 7, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά!


----------



## Costas (Dec 7, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία στους Νίκους μας!


----------



## SBE (Dec 8, 2014)

Κι από μένα με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση πολλές ευχές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2015)

Με αυτά και με εκείνα, φτάσαμε στις ευχές για το 2015.

Να είστε όλες και όλοι γεροί, με χαμόγελα στη ζωή σας και ευρώπουλα στις τσέπες σας!


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2015)

Καλημέρες, με γενναιόδωρα αφεντικά, χαλαρές προθεσμίες και αστείρευτες αντοχές.


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 6, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά, ευτυχισμένα και ιδιαιτέρως δημιουργικά σε όλους τους εκλεκτούς εορτάζοντες!


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αν μετρήσεις και τους Klaus, όμως... ;)





VickyN said:


> Χρόνια πολλά και σοκολατένια, λοιπόν.
> 
> View attachment 4764



Bienvenue, mes amis! Nous n'avions ni bonbons, ni gâteaux, nichocolat... Nichocolat? 

Nichocolat:






Nichocolat et Chocokrampus:







Les pianocktails seront servis une fois la nuit tombée.  

Krampus prendra soin de ce. :devil:


----------



## pidyo (Dec 6, 2015)

Πολύχρονοι, ευτυχισμένοι και ανέμελοι όλοι οι συνεορτάζοντες.


----------



## sarant (Dec 6, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ και εύχομαι με τη σειρά μου στους συνεορτάζοντες!


----------



## Palavra (Dec 6, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα στους Νίκους μας!


----------



## VickyN (Dec 6, 2015)

Πολύχρονοι και ευτυχισμένοι να είστε, Νίκοι!


----------



## crystal (Dec 6, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά και χαρούμενα κι από μένα!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 7, 2015)

Ευχές με τόκους υπερημερίας και από εμένα σε όσους γιόρταζαν εχθές!


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2016)

...
Χρόνους πολλούς, χρόνους καλούς, χρόνους καλογραμμένους
κι από πολλούς και διαλεχτούς καλοζωγραφισμένους!

Επειδή από τραγούδια έχω βάλει πολλά, λέω φέτος να πρωτοτυπήσω, με πρωτότυπα έργα εμπνευσμένα από πρωτότυπα αριστουργήματα.

Πρώτα η Μέριλιν του Μποτιτσέλι:






μετά η Σκάρλετ του Βερμέερ:







και η Ούμα του Ντεγκά:





Χαρές, χορούς και χάριτες πολλές, τρισχαριτωμένες!


----------



## sarant (Dec 6, 2016)

Xρόνια μας πολλά Νίκοι Αθηνών, περιχώρων, επαρχίας και εξωτερικού!


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2016)

Γιορτάζουν και οι νίκελ/νικέλ σήμερα και κάποιος δεν το είχε συνειδητοποιήσει και μου είχε κανονίσει εξωσχολικό πρόγραμμα, εκτός σχόλης και γιορτής, οπότε η μέρα ήταν ωραία και κουραστική. Στο «Many happy returns» ενός Εγγλέζου απάντησα «as long as it's once a year». Καλές αντοχές σε όλους μας.


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2016)

...
Κυριακή, γιορτή και σχόλη
να ‘ταν η βδομάδα όλη
κι η Δευτέρα να ‘ταν μόνο
κάνα δυο φορές το χρόνο

:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2016)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από εδώ (οι Νίκοι μου είναι αμέτρητοι, οι νίκες μου μετρημένες στα δάχτυλα)...


----------



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2016)

Καλημέρα σε όλους,
καθυστερημένες ευχές και από εμένα στους συμμοδεράτορες, στον sarant και στους υπόλοιπους κρυφούς Νίκους και Νίκες. Ό,τι καλύτερο, παιδιά!


----------



## Palavra (Dec 6, 2017)

Καλημέρα!
Πρόκοψα φέτος. Χρόνια πολλά, ό,τι καλύτερο και όλα τα καλά στον Nickel, στον daeman, στον sarant και σε όλους τους Νίκους και τις Νίκες!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2017)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από εμένα σε όλους -- και ιδιαίτερα στον καινούργιο Neiko της παρέας. :)


----------



## sarant (Dec 6, 2017)

Ευχαριστώ και αντεύχομαι! Νάμαστε καλά!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 6, 2017)

Πολλές ευχές κι από μένα σε όσες και όσους γιορτάζουν!


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2017)

Οι Νίκοι σάς ευχαριστούμε και κάνουμε ό,τι μπορούμε για να είμαστε καλά και δυνατοί. Τα ίδια ευχόμαστε σε όλους σας.


----------



## Neikos (Dec 6, 2017)

Να σας ευχαριστήσω κι εγώ για τις ευχές και να ευχηθώ με τη σειρά μου χρόνια πολλά και δημιουργικά στους συνονόματους και τις συνονόματες.
Να 'σαι καλά, Χερ Ντόκτορ. :)
Και επειδή η Λεξιλογία είναι σίγουρα ένα Place to Be, ας βάλω και το ομώνυμο τραγούδι ενός Νικόλα που μας άφησε νωρίς.

Nick Drake - Place to Be


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2017)

...
Χρόνια πολλά και διαλεχτά, καλοδιαφεντεμένα
χρόνια καλά, χαρούμενα, καλομεταφρασμένα! 

Να 'χετε λέξεις εύκαιρες και καλοδιαλεγμένες
πάντα να 'ναι στην ώρα τους και καλοπληρωμένες


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2018)

...
Χρόνους πολλούς και διαλεχτούς, να 'χετε τα καλά ντως
Νίκες και Νίκοι ολόχαροι και πλούσα τα όνειρά ντως!


Nica's Dream - Art Blakey & the Jazz Messengers


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2018)

Πολύχρονοι!


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2018)

Κάνουμε ό,τι μπορούμε!


----------



## Palavra (Dec 6, 2018)

Χρόνια σας πολλά και καλά, Νίκοι και Νίκες μας, ιδίως στον Δαιμάνο, στον Νίκελ και στον σαράντ :)


----------



## sarant (Dec 6, 2018)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και αντεύχομαι!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 6, 2019)

Χρόνια πολλά στους Νίκους μας! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2019)

Πολύχρονοι και πολύχρονες οι Νίκες (που θα υπάρχουν, δεν μπορεί...)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 6, 2019)

Χρόνια πολλά στους Νίκους και στις Νίκες/Νικολέτες/Νικόλ!


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2019)

...
Ό,τι καλλιά ορέγεσαι, να 'χεις στην αγκαλιά σου
Να σ' αγαπά ό,τι αγαπάς, να χαίρετ' η καρδιά σου!

δε μου έβγαινε η ρημαδορίμα με πληθυντικό


----------



## VickyN (Dec 6, 2019)

Χρόνια πολλά στους εκλεκτούς Νίκους της Λεξιλογίας!


----------



## sarant (Dec 6, 2019)

Χρόνια μας πολλά και ευχαριστούμε πολύ!


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2019)

Ευχαριστούμε. Γιορτάζουμε με μικρή καθυστέρηση φέτος και ανταποδίδουμε τις ευχές με λίγο μεγαλύτερη.


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2020)

Αϊντέστε, συνονόματοι, χρόνους πολλούς να πούμε
χρόνους καλούς κι ανέφελους, γεροί, χαρές να δούμε
και από χρόνου λεύτεροι ν' αλληλοκεραστούμε!






Έλα, πασά μου, έλα, έλα, λεβεντιά
εσύ παίξε το νταούλι κι εγώ το ζουρνά


----------



## sarant (Dec 6, 2020)

Λίγο πριν τελειώσει η μέρα, χρόνια πολλά στους συνονόματους και άμποτε να τα πούμε και από κοντά!


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2020)

Καλέ, ξεχάστηκα! Είναι η μέρα που μιλάμε πολύ με τους φίλους που δεν βρίσκουμε στα διαδικτυακά μονοπάτια... Να 'μαστε καλά!


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Dec 6, 2020)

Μα τι γίνεται εδώ; Αντί να ευχόμαστε οι υπόλοιποι στους Νίκους, εύχονται εκείνοι μεταξύ τους;

Χρόνια σας πολλά!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2020)

Πολύχρονοι απαξάπαντες και απαξάπασες!


----------



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2020)

Χρόνια σας πολλά, παιδιά, με ό,τι καλύτερο! (Τελευταία και καταϊδρωμένη)


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2020)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Μα τι γίνεται εδώ; Αντί να ευχόμαστε οι υπόλοιποι στους Νίκους, εύχονται εκείνοι μεταξύ τους;


Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, τις εξωσχολικές δραστηριότητες του φόρουμ τις έχουν αναλάβει πλέον τα ΜΚΔ. Αλλού θα πας για ευχές, αλλού για τις ταινίες που θα δεις (κι αλλού για τις σειρές), αλλού για τις καλές συνταγές, αλλού θα μιλήσεις για πολιτικά κι αλλού θα καταθέσεις τις αξιόπιστες γνώσεις σου ως υδραυλικός για την πανδημία και τα εμβόλια. Και, αν δεν έχεις παρουσία στα ΜΚΔ, μην περιμένεις πολλές ευχές. Κάποτε κάποιοι μού έστελναν χριστουγεννιάτικες ευχές με ταχυδρομείο. Μέσα σε φακέλους! Φέτος θα μπει κι ο άγιος Βασίλης σε καραντίνα...

Ευχαριστώ όσους ευχήθηκαν στο σταθερό ή με SMS ή με μέιλ ή εδώ. Με ταχυδρομείο, κανείς...


----------



## sarant (Dec 6, 2021)

Χρόνια πολλά στους συνεορτάζοντες και τις συνεορτάζουσες!
Κι άμποτε ν΄ανταμώσουμε!


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2021)

Φέτος θα γιορτάσουμε τα Χριστούγεννα (ή, τέλος πάντων, στις γιορτές, κατά Helena Dalli). Να έχουμε χτίσει και τείχος αντισωμάτων.


----------



## antongoun (Dec 6, 2021)

Χρόνια σας πολλά, ό,τι επιθυμεί ο καθένας σας, και να σας χαιρόμαστε! :)


----------



## anepipsogos (Dec 6, 2021)

_Πολύχρονος και θαλερός
να είν’ ο αντμινιστράτος
στα δύσκολα βασταγερός
με νίκες κατά κράτος!_


----------



## cougr (Dec 6, 2021)

Χρόνια Πολλά και καλά στους Νίκους μας. Πάντα γεροί και χαρούμενοι και πολλές ακόμα αναρτήσεις!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2021)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλες και σε όλους!


----------



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2021)

Με μία μέρα καθυστέρηση, χρόνια σας πολλά, να σας χαιρόμαστε!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 8, 2021)

Βλέπω τη μία μέρα καθυστέρησης της Παλάβρας και ανεβάζω σε δύο. Χρόνια πολλά, παιδιά!


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Dec 9, 2021)

Τρεις από μένα. Χρόνια πολλά, και ας είναι οι Νικόλαοι νικόχρονοι —ή μάλλον χρονονίκες!


----------

